# tossed her coke (cola)



## izzy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

My wife has an eating / sugar problem. She has gained over 50 lbs from our wedding date 15 years ago, and she has already destroyed most of her teeth. Granted, she inherited soft teeth, but she certainly has exacerbated the problem.

She was drinking about 2 litres a day of sugar coke. About six weeks ago, I asked her to stop buying coke and other sugary drinks. She told me that she can't stop drinking them and she continued as usual, with perhaps a small reduction.

Last night I took all bottles of coke and placed them in the dumpster. This morning she asked me where they were and I told her. I told her that I love her so much that I threw the coke away. I also told her that if she brings it into the house again, then I will again throw it away. 

I am doing this for her benefit, and also mine. If she is able to reduce sugar intake, then she will feel better and be healthier. That is also good for me. 

This is a stretch for me. For most of our marriage, I dealt with her depression and unhealthy habits by trying to make things easier for her. In retrospect, I have really been her enabler and that is wrong.

Comments? 2x4's?


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you really think that will work, because i don't, i do see your point, but she has to want to do it, alas i fear she doesn't, then what?


----------



## izzy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

Will it work? Maybe yes and maybe no.

It is a concrete action, and in turn a strong message to her.

Perhaps it is the worst possible thing to do, except for continuing with the status-quo.


----------



## izzy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I was up to 8-10 cans and now I'm down to 4. It took me a few months to get down to 4. Quitting pop is a lot harder then quitting smoking in my opinion. Eventually I'll quit altogether and replace the pop with water for the 3rd time.


Good for you and thanks for the comments.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Dr Oz recently said that more than 2 soft drinks a week contribute to stomach cancer. By all means throw the crap out, it's worth a try. 
Do you have spring water or lemonade or something else for her to drink?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If she is in agreement with that, you probably need to substitute something positive in return for giving up the habit. She may need to replace the caffeine load if she was drinking caffeinated soda, she can do this with caffeine tablets, you'll have to do some math to figure it out, but probably it's something that has to be weaned off over time.

I hope she appreciates the risk you took. She should be able to realize that it's an act of desperation and honest fear, rather than a mean and abusive control maneuver. 

Maybe you guys can go together to some kind of step-wise program.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I deleted my previous post. Good luck to your wife. I hope she's able to kick this hard habit.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

She came to you, and asked you to help her with her pop issue. You didn't just artibrarily decide to throw it away on her. I think you're supporting her in a strong manner, letting her know that you're behind her 100%, even if she's faltered a bit.

C


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Throwing the soda in the dumpster is rather extreme.

I'd leave it in the refrigerator but blockade the entrance to the kitchen with cinderblocks mortered together with heavy duty cement, leaving just enough space for a thin person to fit through.

That will motivate her to lose the weight and avoid sugary drinks and foods. By the time she fits through the space in the blocks she probably won't even want the soda anymore because she'll love the way she looks and feels.


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

my ex wife also had depression and a coke addiction. 2L a day also.
just needed the sugar/caffiene hit, her counsellor told her to kill the habit. she didnt. she went from 50k.g to 85 k.g in 3 years, thats to much.

now where seperated i think shes down to one can a day, good on her


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Going cold turkey on sugar is not the best way to do this.

Radiant Recovery® - Dr. Kathleen DesMaisons, author of Potatoes Not Prozac, The Sugar Addict's Total Recovery Program, Your Last Diet


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Pour a can of Coke on your car's engine and watch it do its magic. It's amazing how much the acid cleans and shines up the engine.

Sick.

2 liters? Dear god. 

Make a bet with her. Have her go 30 days without soda....to see how she feels. Figure out what to bet...I have no ideas.


----------



## izzy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> I'd leave it in the refrigerator but blockade the entrance to the kitchen with cinderblocks mortered together with heavy duty cement, leaving just enough space for a thin person to fit through.


Love it! Where were you when I needed you? :smthumbup:


----------



## izzy123 (Aug 23, 2012)

So far, so good. She was frantic at first, and to be frank, I was also quite nervous. Her mood was just fine last night and this morning.

My father NEVER would have confronted my mother like that, so this is NOT natural to me. Rather, it is outside of my comfort zone.


----------

